# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور .. اكتشاف عدة كواكب تشبه الأرض

## salihmob

*  * *
تمكن العلماء من اكتشاف عدة كواكب يمكن العيش عليها  من الناحية النظرية، لكن أقربها يبعد 470 سنة ضوئية عن الأرض ، تعرف عليها  وعلى أسرارها في هذه الجولة المصورة :*** *يعتقد العلماء أن كوكب كيبلر (186 إف) يمكن  العيش عليه لأن مقومات الحياة عليه كبيرة ويشبه الأرض كثيرا. مشكلته  الوحيدة هي بعده الشاسع عن أرضنا، والذي يبلغ 490 سنة ضوئية.*** *واكتشف العلماء كوكبا ثانيا شبيها بالأرض  أسموه كوكب كيبلر (438 بي). ويبعد الكوكب الجديد 470 سنة ضوئية عن الأرض.  وقدم العلماء نموذجا لشكل الحياة على الكوكب، كما في الصورة.*** *وتسمية الكواكب الجديدة بكيبلر جاءت كون أن  المسبار المرسل للفضاء للكشف عن الكواكب الشبيهة بالأرض اسمه كيبلر، والذي  أرسلته إلى الفضاء وكالة ناسا الأمريكية في سنة 2009.*** *أما كوكب كيبلر (62 إي) فيبدو أنه مغطى  بمحيطات شاسعة. ويعتقد أنه الأصلح للحياة بعد كوكب الأرض، لكن مشكلته هو  أنه يبعد بأكثر من 1200 سنة ضوئية عن الأرض.*** *والكوكب كيبلر (62 إف) يكبر الأرض بـ 1.4  مرة ويبعد قليلا عن شقيقه كيبلر (62 إي)، ويعتقد العلماء بوجود التربة  والمياه الصالحة للحياة عليه.*** *كوكب آخر يمكن العيش فيه وهو كوكب كيبلر  (16 بي)، ويتميز بوجوده في محيط كواكب ملائمة للحياة، ويدور الكوكب حول  شمسين، لكن كيبلر (16 بي) يتكون من مزيج من الغاز والأحجار والجليد. * *في حين اكتشف علماء وكالتي الفضاء  الأمريكية والأوربية عن طريق تليسكوب "هوبل" مجموعة كبيرة من الكواكب  الملائمة للحياة في منطقة "سديم النسر"، التي تبعد نحو 7 آلاف سنة ضوئية عن  الأرض.*** *وما يزال العلماء يبحثون عن كواكب جديدة في  مجرات بعيدة تنشأ حديثا، كمجرة (NGC 4102)، وفي وسط هذه المجرة هنالك بعض  الكواكب تتكون حديثا في مركز المجرة الحلقي الشكل، الذي يبلغ طوله نحو 1000  سنة ضوئية.*

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

